# Does anyone shoot a PSE litespeed



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

i dont shoot them, and r u homeschooled cuz your luckey if you can get on at at school


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

b18intega said:


> i dont shoot them, and r u homeschooled cuz your luckey if you can get on at at school


how you know he homeschooled??? i love homeschool other then the fact that there isn't a JROTC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PSE-SVB1234 (Mar 14, 2008)

hahaha yea we get get computers at school lol thats wats good about bein a senior i guess and no im not homeschooled


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

hey guys just got caught in golf ball size hail and funnels but i think that it is almost over


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

giter done


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

PSE-SVB1234 said:


> hahaha yea we get get computers at school lol thats wats good about bein a senior i guess and no im not homeschooled


u suck im so jelous all i get is when i get home i use a computer


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

in my opinion theres pros and cons about being homeschooled
you wouldnt meet some of the hot chicks and all the people at a regular school but your teacher would be focussing just on you


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> in my opinion theres pros and cons about being homeschooled
> you wouldnt meet some of the hot chicks and all the people at a regular school but your teacher would be focussing just on you


and there isn't an ROTC, but you get out of bed any time you want, and stay up as long as you want, and do your school in you bed, and get down early and go into the woods. ( last year i got done at like 1:30-2:30 PM and was able to go hunting all week!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

i don't think you would get the same amount of education being homeschooled then being in a public school. you can't really do anysports, except for city league things. And that, i think, would suck.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> i don't think you would get the same amount of education being homeschooled then being in a public school. you can't really do anysports, except for city league things. And that, i think, would suck.


you get more!!!!!!!! 3 out of 4 of my older brothers and sisters that are out of HS(there are 6 all together) graduated at 16 and have digrees. one a bachlers, one 3 going on his 4th at duke Masters... what a PHD.... he is 23, and my sister is 25 has a full time job... two bissneces( decently spelled that wrong... you kinda got to figur it out), and a master.. shes 25:wink: plus how cares about sports!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! go hunting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or fishing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

*Homeschooled*

Wow it went from trying to figure out who shoots a light speed into a homeschooling thread just like that But in all honesty i would literally kill myself if i was home schooled. you dont know how to act in public.(at least the ones in my neck of the woods), and you dont have freinds unless they are also hs. You usually turn out to be really weird and turn into the 40 year old virgin.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Arrow_slinger43 said:


> Wow it went from trying to figure out who shoots a light speed into a homeschooling thread just like that But in all honesty i would literally kill myself if i was home schooled. you dont know how to act in public.(at least the ones in my neck of the woods), and you dont have freinds unless they are also hs. You usually turn out to be really weird and turn into the 40 year old virgin.


that is false!!!!!!!!! i got plenty of friends.... you find other ways to make friends.... like i made a few friends at a Marine Camp i went to last year. and yes i do know how to act in public. 
there are a few home schooled people that are wierd.... i mean weird...... but that is the MINORITY, not the majority. yu'll see the rotten apples in the bunch and thing that is hole box.. but it is only the top, the button apples are the sweatest!!:wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Arrow_slinger43 said:


> Wow it went from trying to figure out who shoots a light speed into a homeschooling thread just like that But in all honesty i would literally kill myself if i was home schooled. you dont know how to act in public.(at least the ones in my neck of the woods), and you dont have freinds unless they are also hs. You usually turn out to be really weird and turn into the 40 year old virgin.


also about the single part........ not i don't have much of a opportunity to meet girls, but how cares..... i'll meet one in collage and won't have to send all that money on dating when i am 15! again you only talking about the MINORITY of home schoolers.... it would be like a PETY person saying all hunting was bad and hunters are evil because some guy shot a deer in the butt and walked away....


----------



## PSE-SVB1234 (Mar 14, 2008)

man iwas homeschooled for like 2 weeks and im a social person and got so bored with it so i went back to public school


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

armyboy said:


> that is false!!!!!!!!! i got plenty of friends.... you find other ways to make friends.... like i made a few friends at a Marine Camp i went to last year. and yes i do know how to act in public.
> there are a few home schooled people that are wierd.... i mean weird...... but that is the MINORITY, not the majority. yu'll see the rotten apples in the bunch and thing that is hole box.. but it is only the top, the button apples are the sweatest!!:wink:


I have about 12 homeschooled familys in my town, population of 3500, and every single one is weird so i just assumed. Sorry if i offended anybody


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Arrow_slinger43 said:


> I have about 12 homeschooled familys in my town, population of 3500, and every single one is weird so i just assumed. Sorry if i offended anybody


I was homeschooled up until fifth grade, and I can honestly say that I got a better education than most of the students in the public school (based on tests I took when I came into the public school) It's true that you don't have as a much of a social life (BIG turn off) but you do have more free time (BIG advantage) The homeschoolers that turn out weird are weird because their parents messed up...if your parents know what they are doing, you can turn out just as good or better than public school kids.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*No*



Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> I was homeschooled up until fifth grade, and I can honestly say that I got a better education than most of the students in the public school (based on tests I took when I came into the public school) It's true that you don't have as a much of a social life (BIG turn off) but you do have more free time (BIG advantage) The homeschoolers that turn out weird are weird because their parents messed up...if your parents know what they are doing, you can turn out just as good or better than public school kids.




so, you're telling me your parent taught you right? lets say you were still being home schooled during high school. im sorry, but your parent cannot tech you everything. ( english, lit comp, Ap language, Ap us history, biology, chem 1, chem 2, engineering physics, honors economic, Ap constition and politics, spanish what ever other language, british lit, maybe some fun classes like welding, pe, rock climbing, and etc.....) no, one's parents can do all of that. no way. 5th grade test scores don't really matter. id like to see some test scores from the AIMS, ACT, and SAT, comparing public schooling to homeschooling.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> so, you're telling me your parent taught you right? lets say you were still being home schooled during high school. im sorry, but your parent cannot tech you everything. ( english, lit comp, Ap language, Ap us history, biology, chem 1, chem 2, engineering physics, honors economic, Ap constition and politics, spanish what ever other language, british lit, maybe some fun classes like welding, pe, rock climbing, and etc.....) no, one's parents can do all of that. no way. 5th grade test scores don't really matter. id like to see some test scores from the AIMS, ACT, and SAT, comparing public schooling to homeschooling.


your right about the parents teaching thing....i basically teach myself ie. books, computer, video. i love home school.... but am think about High school in my 2 or 3 year, so i can go to ROTC.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

armyboy said:


> your right about the parents teaching thing....i basically teach myself ie. books, computer, video. i love home school.... but am think about High school in my 2 or 3 year, so i can go to ROTC.


that sucks! it would be nearly impossible to teach your self Chemistry...... good luck with that one. haha, ive been through two years of it, and im still struggling with it.


----------

